# Wigtown Town Hall, Scotland



## Gypsum Fantastic (Feb 23, 2022)

I had a week off work a couple of weeks back and was staying in the Dumfries and Galloway region of Scotland. Stopped briefly in the town of Wigtown and saw this little gem, Wigtown Town Hall (former Wigtown Sheriff Court). Figured some people on here would be interested in seeing it. These are my own photos and I have provided a link for information about the building.

Wigtown Town Hall (Former Wigtown Sheriff Court), The Square, Wigtown


          ​


----------



## davtash (Feb 24, 2022)

Good to see another post from the UK. Perfect example of stolen history. Unfortunately our people are not interested in the slightest, and get puzzled when something called Greta Covid comes along.


----------



## Starfire (Sep 3, 2022)

Gypsum Fantastic said:


> I had a week off work a couple of weeks back and was staying in the Dumfries and Galloway region of Scotland. Stopped briefly in the town of Wigtown and saw this little gem, Wigtown Town Hall (former Wigtown Sheriff Court). Figured some people on here would be interested in seeing it. These are my own photos and I have provided a link for information about the building.
> 
> Wigtown Town Hall (Former Wigtown Sheriff Court), The Square, Wigtown
> 
> View attachment 19934 View attachment 19935 View attachment 19936 View attachment 19937 View attachment 19938View attachment 19939 View attachment 19940 View attachment 19941 View attachment 19942View attachment 19943 View attachment 19944 View attachment 19945 View attachment 19946​


I think the gryphon downspouts on the square tower are so much lovelier than the gargoyles (used to be) at Notre Dame.

You can see that there were objects mounted above the giant size red door and the two porticos on either side of it. Likely they were metal objects since there are rust stains. You can see the bolt holes. I think that these removed items were specifically mounted at the doorway to offer some benefit to people passing through the door. 

On the roof of the portico there are green verdigris stains. This usually means there was copper around. Something made of copper was mounted on the little "balcony," got rained on and the verdigris water seeped through the seams in the stone. Notice that there is no door to the "balcony" to access it from the second floor. (It doesn't even have those tall windows that doubled as doors on the American Gulf Coast to avoid paying more taxes because you paid per door.) I propose that little "balcony" was purposefully built to contain a copper object designed to gather or disperse etheric energy. It may have interacted with the items that got removed (that you can see the bolt holes for), and radiated beneficial energy to whoever passed through the door below it.

There is another of these little balconies on the sqare tower. It also doesn't have a way to get onto it. I can't see if it has verdegris staining on the underside. But the weathering on the side of the tower below it seems to be greener than just moss would make it. So probably a copper object here too. I'm not seeing bolt holes on the tower where things were removed and there's also no doorway under the tower "balcony." Which supports my thought that the removed items from around the doorway were specific to doorways.

Thanks for sharing these great pictures. As you go about your daily life in the UK, please keep an eye out for doorways like this one, with metal removed and funny little "balconies" above, and take pictures of them.


----------



## Jd755 (Sep 4, 2022)

I too have been to Wigtown the book town. Spent a fantastic relaxing day there about 10 years back and parked on the square opposite this typical stone built townhall. A  vernacular style that is everywhere in the border region of Scotland and England.
To the building.
The red door is not giant sized. It is oversized as all doors into town halls are built to impress government aka authoritarian control on the people. Churches have oversized doors for the same reason, amongst many other buildings built to convey the subservience of the people to authority.
It faces what used to be a market square, a hirng place and a meeting place. The little balcony also in stone over the door will have had one or both of its full length windows opening for whoever is making the pronouncement to be seen and heard by all. Once again putting the authority outside of and above the people.

The shot from under the balcony shows whatever grouting was used to seal the balcony floor originally has failed allowing water in which manifests as green stain from algae growth and the white stain which is salt coming out of stone thanks to water and ice.
My guess is the original mortar would have been lime and it was repaired at some point with cement and it is the latter that has failed. Lime breathes cement doesn't.

The green staining on the faces of the building is in actual fact algae and moss growing on wet stone.The stone is sandstone which in the cycle of heat, wet, freeze breaks down and allows detritus to collect. The moss spores need no second invitation.
However this part of Scotland is well known for its rainfall and you can see the same algae/moss growing under the red railings and along the horizontal decorative stone between the window and some sills.

The rust marks on the doorway indicate a steel/iron bracket has rotted and been taken down quite roughly. Could also have contained and ornate little canopy as authority used to love gandeur. The black mark above suggests the bracket held a light. Most likely oil or gas lamp and possibly incandescent all of which produce heat and the black marks to the right but not to the left favour it being caused by the heat especially as the faced stone has also blown out there.

A lovely, lovely place though worth a day of anyones time.

Edit to add
I know a lot of people who come to this forum place great store in video content so I was pleased when I discovered this short, very short, video slideshow of old Wigtown in picture which is best played at half speed.

The town hall and a very different looking square appears in a few. One shows how the tower dominates the town another is a view of the square and town taken from the tower.


_View: https://youtu.be/GVjgptfS4Oo_​


----------



## usselo (Sep 4, 2022)

Thanks for this Wigtown material. An hour spent looking at Wigtown (and Whithorn, south of Wigtown) with Google Maps was very helpful. It would be interesting to know if there were 'reptile tumuli' or a serpent mound in the area.

I doubt the two Margarets who awaited their doom at Wigtown's Martyrs' Stake were the only creatures to donate their fat. In general, I am struggling with: what rules were applied to decide the various donees' faits. What events resulted in them feeding marine life? What events resulted in them being brewed into gas? Death sentence versus natural death? Market demand? Body Mass Index?


_Biogas outputs of various feedstocks. Source: __Mother Earth News_​The Gild of St Margaret reared feedstock for early fat-based chemical industries:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



_Hand-reared artisanal produce, carefully selected from our own manor farms. Source: __Bullets of Justice, 2019_
​Even the current orthodox explanation for crude oil describes anaerobic fermentation. From ThoughtCo:


> tiny organisms fell to the bottom of the sea. Bacterial decomposition of the plants and animals removed most of the oxygen, nitrogen, phosphorus, and sulfur from the matter, leaving behind a sludge made up mainly of carbon and hydrogen.





_St John's filling station, Whithorn. Source: Google Maps_​


----------

